# Help!



## jasmine.healey (Jan 2, 2012)

Right my boyfriend made me this account and he is obsessed with reptiles he has 13 in total and i'm afraid he will get more :'( what shall i do/say to him? :bash:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum :2thumb:


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

Umm, explain to him how you feel about them?


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

Give in to the inevitable and embrace the hobby. We'll be happy to have another herpetophile! Seriously, relax and enjoy these incredible creatures. Perhaps another way of furthering your interest without getting more would be to get involved with your local Amphibian and Reptile Group(ARG) and help to conserve native species (Grass snakes, Great Crested Newts etc.)? Let me know if you need more details.


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

you should accept him for what he is :2thumb:


----------



## groove machine (Sep 8, 2007)

ditch him!! it'll only get worse!!!!:whistling2:,


----------



## Fleurkimber (Nov 21, 2011)

My bf also made me this account but only because I haven't got the faintest clue with comps and actually got him into reps. Your allowed to have different interests but if your really don't like reps tell him it 'll only get worse. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=50.764246,0.278245


----------

